# cough medicine how much to give??



## kezimac (2 November 2009)

horse has cough this morning when riding - when trotting/cantering - only every now and again - lives out 247 has a shelter and hay in shelter. 
someone on yard said give her cough medicine - called vets spoke to receptionist to ask if ok - she said vets do say its ok - when i asked how much she said er an adult dose would be ok- she sounded unsure - so has anyone on here given cough medicine - how much do you give or do you have your own remedies ?

thanks alot - had her 3 yrs and never coughed once!!!! - its a proper lift back up when riding deep cough - would a chesty cough for us i reckon


----------



## annbal (2 November 2009)

With mine i usually fed it off the mixing spoons as they love it. I suppose it depends on the size of horse but it would be hard to overdose them. I would give about 3-4 times an adult dose.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (2 November 2009)

we normally give about 25ml, follow the instructions on the bottle, I use a large syringe, horse would drink it out of the bottle if she could she loves the stuff, haha !! have noticed when its time for wormer she is quite happy to take it now as she thinks it is cough mixture,  how to fool a horse


----------



## QUICKFIRE (2 November 2009)

forgot to mention I am talking horse cough mixture, (not human) the benilin (sp) in mine


----------



## brucea (2 November 2009)

Oh...well I give my pony Covonia for his winter cough - works a treat and is quite inexpensive. He almost mugs me for it!

I think he keeps a secret stash in the hay in his stable


----------



## PippiPony (2 November 2009)

I have used benelyn a lot &amp; have always given a couple of large table spoons morning &amp; night.  The vet recommended it.  good for kennel cough too.


----------



## Theresa_F (2 November 2009)

Stinky had a bit of an occasional dry cough two weeks ago - no idea why, living out, no snot, no temp but coughed when ridden and a little chesty sounding.  He had some benylin - I give him 1/3 of the small 150 ml bottle a day split into two doses.  Just pour it on top of his feed - soon cleared the cough up.  Two bottles is normally enough to do the trick.

My vet recommended to use benylin when he had the same cough about two years ago - again when living out, no snot etc so think he just had a cough in the way we do occasionally.  Again gone within the week.

Had it got worse or not cleared up in the week then I would have called the vet out.

I also gave him a respiratory lick which he very much enjoyed and covered himself in.


----------



## Boxers (2 November 2009)

try 1 tablespoon of cough mixture (Benelyn) with 2 tablespoons of veg oil - put in small plastic bottle and shake it up - you should be able to give it to your horse from the bottle without any problems.


----------



## kezimac (2 November 2009)

excellent thanks everyone - i did the stupid thing of telling chemist was for horse - they wouldnt sell it to me!!! so had to go to another chemist and lie!!
Hopefully will do trick


----------

